# Vostok Kgb Prolems



## oldnail (Oct 4, 2008)

Been reading the posts on this forum for a while now so thought I would join and see if any of you good people could help with a problem with my Vostok KGB automatic.

Itâ€™s just over four years old and has given me sterling service having been worn seven days a week without any problem.

The fault it has developed is that it is almost impossible to wind manually and as you screw down the crown the minute hand will move making it almost impossible to set the time accurately. Over the weekend the hour and minute hands now stick in whatever position they are set in although the second hand sweeps as normal and the tick sounds strong.

I have had the back off and everything looks clean inside. I realise this only a cheap watch and I could buy a new one for about forty pounds, but I have become rather attached to it and wonder if itâ€™s worth getting it repaired.

Any help much appreciated.

PS Why do these forums always bring out hidden enthusiasm I went on Ebay last night and bid on and won a thirty year old Seiko automatic so I could easily be in the position of owning another watch thatâ€™s faulty.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi oldnail and welcome to the forum

As these watches are so cheap they are not worth repairing, ruturn postage being about half the price of a new one let alone the repair itself. It sounds like a wear and tear problem after 4 years of constant use, if you are really that keen to keep it why not try our host Roy and see if he will replace the insides.

I would bung it in a draw and be delighted to have an excuse to choose another.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just bought this for Â£32

Brass case which is alloy or chrome coated, 31 jewels auto, ball bearing rotor, 40mm dia ex crown, screw down crown, uni directional bezel, but there is something about it I like. It gains 10s per day so I wont bother regulating it.

If you can find someone who will repair yours for about Â£25 then I would do it if you have a fondness for it. Roy may do it for you if you ask him

Here's is mine and it's brand new:-


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

As a follow on to this, I would be interested as to how people have found the longevity of these, and how long they have run them without a service. Are they good for lasting many years or what!!??? :huh:


----------



## oldnail (Oct 4, 2008)

Just an update on my Vostok KGB.Put it in a jiffy bag today and sent it to Steve at Ryte Time. More out of curiosity than anything else just to see whatâ€™s wrong with it.

When he gets back to me I will post the results.

Plus the Seiko I won on Ebay arrived today.A 1977 6309-8040 automatic Â£19.99 inc p&p.Nice and clean and seems to run as it should.

oldnail


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

oldnail said:


> Just an update on my Vostok KGB.Put it in a jiffy bag today and sent it to Steve at Ryte Time. More out of curiosity than anything else just to see whatâ€™s wrong with it.
> 
> When he gets back to me I will post the results.
> 
> ...


Do let us know how you get on with Ryte Time...I will try him for my repairs I think.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was given one of these about three years ago as a wreck to play around with.

It was originally purchased in Russia before the fall of the Berlin Wall (1989).

The hands were stuck just as you described, one of them had become misshapen and was touching the other.

With a bit of "fetlin" (i am no expert, all thumbs) I managed to get the movement running reliably which it is still doing.

The only problem I have is that the winder sometimes does / does not wind up the mainspring.

As this is an automatic it causes no problem.

The watch is used as a beater constantly in and out of commercial printers and print finishing machines which contain large

magnetic fields and very watch unfriendly sharp edges.

It is fairly accurate usually no more than +30 secs a day.

I am quite attached to it as it takes a lot of grief at work but keeps on ticking.

I hope your repair is economical.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## sickboy (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd be interested in the outcome, my amphibia took a knock a couple of days back and seams not to want to play ball.

Gutted as it was a great watch. Doesnt seem to have any slop inside like it used to (when you shook it from side to side you could feel the internals winding), so who knows :huh:


----------



## Buran (Oct 16, 2011)

It's honour that you wear russian watches with the sign "KGB" or so.

For us.

I have one Vostok, "junost'", I guess.

It was made at 60's, several times I touch them last ten years.

And the difference approximately 30-50 seconds per day is normal, as I know it. I can tell only about "Vostok".

Well, it's all.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Buran said:


> It's honour that you wear russian watches with the sign "KGB" or so.
> 
> For us.
> 
> ...


Hi Buran,

this is an old thread,

but, welcome to 'The Watch Forum'

it is great to have you here, how about some pictures please 

Here is how to upload them

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=13637

Cheers martin


----------



## Buran (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you too.

Should I show it in new thread or where I can introduce myself?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Buran said:


> Thank you too.
> 
> Should I show it in new thread or where I can introduce myself?


Yes thats a great idea, here is the link

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showforum=26

Cheers Martin


----------

